# New lab results?



## lonniep (Apr 27, 2010)

Is this Hashi's?

TSH 1.490 (.270-4.200)
free t4 .780 (.900-1.900)
free t3 3.500 (2.000-4.400)
Anti Thyroid Peroxidase 38(0-34)
Anti Thyroglobin antibodies <115.0 0.0-115.0
ANA positive
Titer 1:80
Blood was drawn 3-4 weeks ago.Was on 30 grs of Armour at the time.Now i'm on 60 grns.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lonniep said:


> Is this Hashi's?
> 
> TSH 1.490 (.270-4.200)
> free t4 .780 (.900-1.900)
> ...


Those labs don't look too bad and the increase in Armour will bring that FT4 up a bit.

How do you feel? That is the important criteria!


----------



## lonniep (Apr 27, 2010)

My energy has went waaay up since I started taking 60 grns of armour.What I don't understand is that my tsh was 1.5 before I was put on any medicine.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lonniep said:


> My energy has went waaay up since I started taking 60 grns of armour.What I don't understand is that my tsh was 1.5 before I was put on any medicine.


Was the TSH @ 1.5 higher or lower than previous labs?


----------



## lonniep (Apr 27, 2010)

I never had lab work done prior to last year.The first labs I ever had done last spring tsh was 1.5 and ft4 was low.The following tests I had done after being put on medicine tsh has always been around .75 to 1 with ft4 low normal.I switched to armour a few months ago and the starting dose of 30 mgs brought my ft4 back down to below normal,thus needing an increase in dosage.
I also had them do a 24 hr urine test to check my cortisol thinking my numbers could be from adrenal fatigue,but the levels were normal.
My prolactin is also normal but my testosterone is a little low.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

What's with the positive ANA? What symptoms were you having at the time of the test?


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hmmm, interesting that you were put on medication with fairly normal labs. I'm very glad you are feeling better, tho!! I know how much that means!! Yes, what did they say about the ANA??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lonniep said:


> I never had lab work done prior to last year.The first labs I ever had done last spring tsh was 1.5 and ft4 was low.The following tests I had done after being put on medicine tsh has always been around .75 to 1 with ft4 low normal.I switched to armour a few months ago and the starting dose of 30 mgs brought my ft4 back down to below normal,thus needing an increase in dosage.
> I also had them do a 24 hr urine test to check my cortisol thinking my numbers could be from adrenal fatigue,but the levels were normal.
> My prolactin is also normal but my testosterone is a little low.


Well; depending on your dose of Armour, TSH will come down a bit and FT4 will probably stay at mid-range or lower all of which is normal. What we normally would like to see is that the FT3 is above mid-range but "in" range.

T3 is your "active" hormone.

I did notice the ANA as well and that is "suggestive" of a myriad of things so I hope the doc is going to run more tests?

Here is info on ANA (antinuclear antibodies.)

Also, ANA may become positive before signs and symptoms of an autoimmune disease develop, so it may take time to tell the meaning of a positive ANA in a person who does not have symptoms. Most positive ANA results don't have significance, so physicians should reassure their patients but should also still be vigilant for development of signs and symptoms that might suggest an autoimmune disease.

About 95% of SLE patients have a positive ANA test result. If a patient also has symptoms of SLE, such as arthritis, a rash, and autoimmune thrombocytopenia, then he probably has SLE. In cases such as these, a positive ANA result can be useful to support SLE diagnosis. Two subset tests for specific types of autoantibodies, such as anti-dsDNA and anti-SM, may be ordered to help confirm that the condition is SLE.

A positive ANA can also mean that the patient has drug-induced lupus. This condition is associated with the development of autoantibodies to histones, which are water soluable proteins rich in the amino acids lysine and arginine. An anti-histone test may be ordered to support the diagnosis of drug-induced lupus.

Whole article here..
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/ana/test.html


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Good info, Andros.

I think it's important, as you pointed out, to remember that ANA can be a useful tool towards a support diagnosis. It's an indicator that other, more specific labs, probably need to be done [again, depending on your symptomology].


----------



## lonniep (Apr 27, 2010)

I was told that since the titer was low,it was probably nothing,but they want to check it again in a month or 2.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lonniep said:


> I was told that since the titer was low,it was probably nothing,but they want to check it again in a month or 2.


You should not have any. Mine was once through the roof. It is no longer detectable. These antibodies wax and wane. They can be low one time and higher the next. The point being that they are there when they should not be.


----------



## lonniep (Apr 27, 2010)

hillaryedrn said:


> Hmmm, interesting that you were put on medication with fairly normal labs. I'm very glad you are feeling better, tho!! I know how much that means!! Yes, what did they say about the ANA??


I was put on meds because my ft4 was low.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh, that's right!! Sorry, I forgot about that one.


----------

